Ask HN: What's difficult about selling to enterprises? - gk1
======
konradb
Length of sales cycle is a biggie. You have to stick through it for months,
sometimes even years, in order to get the result at the end.

There now can be a lot more dancing around security, so you might expect to
work through gargantuan spreadsheets or documents answering odd, often poorly
thought-out questions about how you handle security in hundreds of
places/scenarios in your organization. Once you've answered these someone
might come on-site and ask you to show evidence. Then they'll want to confirm
more details. A lot of patience is needed.

------
akhatri_aus
For one they want your company to be around in 5 years time so their spend
isn't thrown away.

